# Future member needs to think out plants



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

Any local DFW interested in some of my plants? My CL ad hasn't got any hits this time and so I have a 10 gallon full of clippings and 2 more tanks need trims. I was going to save them and bring them to the next meeting but I can't wait another month, plants are taking over haha. 
I have rotala walichii, rotala rotundifolia, wisteria, some corymbosa, pinnatifida, glosso, giant hairgrass, and I know I'm leaving out some.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

jasonmemo said:


> where are you located?


North Dallas, on 75 just south of 635. A block away from the fish gallery


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love some hair grass but can't make it to you place. If you have any left over could you please bring me some to the next meeting. If somebody else takes it that's ok.


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

stmarshall said:


> I would love some hair grass but can't make it to you place. If you have any left over could you please bring me some to the next meeting. If somebody else takes it that's ok.


I'm sure I'll have some for the meet

The other plants are what I'm really trying to get rid of, I seriously hate throwing away good clippings and plants, its sad.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any steams left?


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

fishyjoe24 said:


> any steams left?


No steams, but plenty of stems! Haha come take your pick Joe, sorry I forgot to pm you about meeting this week


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

Really need to get rid of some plants this week so calling out again to anyone interested in rotala walichii, rotala rotundifolia, glosso and red dwarf lilies especially.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Zimmanski said:


> Really need to get rid of some plants this week so calling out again to anyone interested in rotala walichii, rotala rotundifolia, glosso and red dwarf lilies especially.


Pm sent


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to stop by some time this week. the glosso I got from jason didn't do well, and went yellow might of been this seachem ferts and not having c02. I want to try some glosso again, I got for plants is some riccia, moss, and rotela incida/rounoflia.


----------



## Luckee (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Manson, thanks for the plants


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

Luckee said:


> Hey Manson, thanks for the plants


No problem, anytime



fishyjoe24 said:


> I'm going to stop by some time this week. the glosso I got from jason didn't do well, and went yellow might of been this seachem ferts and not having c02. I want to try some glosso again, I got for plants is some riccia, moss, and rotela incida/rounoflia.


Sounds good, the riccia peaks my interest a bit and what kind of moss do you have?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Zimmanski said:


> No problem, anytime Sounds good, the riccia peaks my interest a bit and what kind of moss do you have?


mix, x-moss/java.


----------

